# My betta likes the current



## coley (Jun 23, 2007)

He's very strange. Everything I've read says Bettas don't like the flow from the filter. My fish however likes to play in the current and the bubbles from the air pump. Every time I go into the room where he is, he's swimming where the current is the strongest. Go figure. :dunno:


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

My crown betta likes swimming under the filter output as well.


----------



## coley (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah huh? So I'm not the only one. 8)


----------



## Dr. Juice (Aug 30, 2007)

my betta's in a 10 gallon with a hang-on filter designed for a 30 gallon tank, so the flow's pretty strong in my tank. the betta never seems to have any problems: she never avoids the strong current and she frequently swims at the top where it's strongest.

yeah, i dunno if every piece of traditional advice is always helpful or applicable to your personal setup.


----------



## Ilya (Jul 31, 2007)

Fish need their exercise too!

You just can't have a fat beta!


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

if i had to live all alone for fear of beating people up id get pretty bored too! lol maybe try just sticking a really small pump in there to give the current an extra boost, see if she still digs it!


----------



## coley (Jun 23, 2007)

He's got friends. He hangs out with a male platy. They're best buds. Always swimming together and they seem to look for each other when they are apart.


----------



## Dr. Juice (Aug 30, 2007)

coley said:


> He's got friends. He hangs out with a male platy. They're best buds. Always swimming together and they seem to look for each other when they are apart.


i got invited to one of their parties but i was busy.


----------



## coley (Jun 23, 2007)

Huummm.....I guess my invitation was lost in the mail.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

oh man what a party! I woke up next to a strange yellow lab and couldlnt find my pants! I was hungover for a week :shock:


----------



## coley (Jun 23, 2007)

beetlebz said:


> oh man what a party! I woke up next to a strange yellow lab and couldlnt find my pants! I was hungover for a week :shock:


Yeah huh? I think you might be on the wrong forum. I'm feel sorry for you dude.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

:brow: hehe nah im a weird guy but im not THAT weird


----------



## coley (Jun 23, 2007)

8)


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

My betta often swims through the current as well. It's hilarious when he tries chomping food that's mobile in the current, often he misses, snapping nothing but water, but he does some serious acrobatics sometimes - flippin' and floppin' every which direction. :lol:


----------



## chayse (Sep 17, 2007)

My daughter's betta could easily be mistaken for a blue dust bunny. When he was in the betta bowl, he would just lay on the bottom. I thought maybe he needed more room, so I got him a 1.5 gallon hex tank complete with bubbler and filter. He promptly settled himself on top of the plastic plant in the middle. Then I thought maybe he was lonely. I put a neon tetra and a zebra danio in there with him. They're best buds. They have parties, but the dust bunny betta sleeps through it all. I have to tap on the tank to let him know that I've thrown food inside. Then he goes, 
"Huh? Duhhh... okay..." ~swim~ chomp ~swim~ ".....zzzzzzzz." 

When she got him, she named him "Riptide." Now his name is "Rip van Winkle."


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

i just added a 2nd hob filter to my 30 gallon tank just because it was free and.. well why not... turns out the thing is a MONSTER. a couple days ago i went to feed the fish, and i caught my glowlight tetras literally in a line, one by one jumping into the current of the new filter, swimming in place frantically for a few mins, then swimming away, then the next one would hop in, until they all went through lol it was freakin funny!


----------

